# Organic Fruit and Veggie Preps?



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I can't be the only organic eating hippie prepper out there, but gosh, it's sure hard to find long term organic food! I can easily get things like rice, wheat, etc., but what about freeze dried foods? Have you looked at the ingredients in MREs? I dread going regular grocery shopping because if it's not a whole food, chances are it has something we are trying to avoid eating in our family and the time I spend looking at labels easily doubles our shopping trips (not so much fun with 3 smalls tagging along). I can't even imagine where to get started on long term stuff. 

A consultant for one type of freeze dried food told me their apples are organic but it's too costly to get certified. Are there others like that? My biggest wants are veggies and fruits. We will grow as much as we can, but I want to have things on hand for times when we can't grow or put up food, like if I'm hurt etc. etc. It'd be nice to have some ready meals too, but I'm guessing totally organic and MREs probably just aren't going to get along and make happy little edible packaged babies.

I can get some of the conventional stuff, but this is one of the reasons I've put off getting serious about prepping. If you eat what you store and we can only get long term conventional stuff but eat organic....well, you see my dilemma.

Too bad we can't freeze dry our own food...

Any ideas?


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Learn to dehydrate your fruit and vegetables, and as much as I hate to say it, accept that your nutritional pholosophies may need to be more flexible in times of dire shortages.

In all honesty, the only way I can see maintianing an organic diet is to have enough land and the necessary skills to grow your own food.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I am dehydrating, but it'd be nice to have a backup for whatever comes up. Bummer. Maybe there's a business venture in there somewhere. Any takers?


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

So I just looked at some Augason Farms _dehydrated_ apples in a #10 can and they have a shelf life of 25 years. I thought dehydrated didn't last as long. I guess that's a problem solved then!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm thinking a hungry belly becomes less and less choosy, stock up on beans and rice and such. I admire you wanting to eat healthy, but if things become really bad, a full supply of not so healthy food, thumps a empty supply of organic food every time.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I completely agree with that and I won't *not* prep because I can't find organic, but I figure if I can start out with the same foods we already eat, it has a better chance of being rotated through and not wasted in the event of no emergencies.


----------

